
Why Tronc's ridiculous plan to produce 2,000 videos a day is doomed - jacobtr
http://www.vox.com/2016/7/11/12145044/tronc-video-plan-doomed
======
red_blobs
The sad thing is this will actually make them money. Many of these automation
strategies that usually end up getting banned by Google actually work too
well.

